# Long Time No See



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

So i have been gone for a while, and I will start becoming more active, but first, a picture i took while railfanning. 










In case pic dosent work, click link below
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/8/9/5/100_1524.jpg


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

good picture


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it. Where's the scene?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cool photo! I can almost see the four kids from "Stand By Me" walking down the tracks. 
Bob


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks everyone, its about a quarter mile from my house, I took it about a month ago, in NY


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome back, K-man! How's your summer going?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Its been going pretty good, I have another picture to upload


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, welcome back!!!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks, here is that other picture.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have anymore pics? Please post them if you do. Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

welcome back Komodo, I to have been gone to long. I need to check in more often.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Komodo, 

That's a really nice pic with the bridge. Aren't steel rails graceful?  They have a beauty all their own.

Greg


----------

